
Show HN: How We Discovered a Virus Infecting Thousands of Fortnite Players - andrewmd5
https://blog.rainway.io/how-we-discovered-a-virus-infecting-tens-of-thousands-of-fortnite-players-e5dd6fe1ff55
======
hastes
Very awesome and interesting read, it is actually crazy how many people will
fall blatantly to these sorts of malware/adware injections. Hopefully
Malwarebytes at the very least stops this from happening.

Unfortunately the majority of users who fall for this are young kids.

~~~
andrewmd5
Thank you! What is more surprising to me is just the blatant amount of fraud
happening on ad networks that seems to be unchecked. It is a hard problem to
detect -- I think maybe AV's should forward reports when possible.

------
iatek
Thanks so much, great read.

